# Breeders in central Florida



## ivyagogo

My sister's friend in Ocala is looking for a Hav and would like to start closer to home. Does anybody know of a reputable breeder near Tampa, Orlando or Gainesville?

Thanks!


----------



## trueblue

I think Janet Birdsall of Yuppy Puppy is around Orlando.


----------



## Brady's mom

My Mom's hav, Bacca, came from Yuppy Puppy. I think she is actually in Ocala. Her website is www.myyuppypuppy.com. Bacca is great and Janet was great to deal with.


----------



## Brady's Grandmom

I would highly reccomend Janet Birdsall of Yuppy Puppy in Ocala. She was wonderful to deal with and seems to be a great jduge of doggie character as Bacca is everything she said and more! I see where she just won The Canadian version of Westminister. She has puppies and sometimes some retired breeders to sell. As you can tell we are smitten with Bacca


----------



## Havtahava

I'm not good with Florida geography, so I may be totally amiss with your desire for location, but have you tried Lynn Nieto from Los Perritos?


----------



## RIstream

We got Cooper from T-Wags in the Tampa area and Tim was great. Check out the website, www.twags.com it is very informative. We loved dealing with them.


----------



## hedygs

My sister got her Hav from Lynn Nieto of Los Perritos. He's the Hav that got us hooked. I saw that she has an adorable pied girl on her site.


----------



## FancyNancy

Ivy- I got Henry from Lynn Nieto in Bushnell, near Tampa.


----------



## BeverlyA

I'm not sure exactly where in Florida they are located, but another good one would be C S Ta www.cstakennels.com


----------



## KATEandROBERT

We just got our little guy from El Morro Havanese in Tampa. Kathy and Doug were super nice and incredibly helpful. Our vet was very impessed!


----------



## mikeb

I'm glad somebody brought up this post. Georgie and I will be living in Florida and looking for another Hav next spring. Now I have some breeders to start with when I go hunting.


----------



## hyindc

I am familiar with all the breeders mentioned, and they are all worth checking out for available puppies. We got Paco from Lynn Nieto, and couldn't be happier. If Lynn still has the black pied girl, she sure looks adorable.


----------



## Amala

I am waiting on pins and needles for our puppy. I think all is ok. We are getting a dog from a reputable breeder. The puppy had been bought but the new owner got ill and had to return the dog. I was told that actually it is not the breeders puppy but her handlers. The price is the same, $2000. They gave me the sire and dams names but I can not seem to find a picture of them. I am sure all is up and up due to the breeder reputation. I do not wish to mention because it is me who is so nervous. I lost my dog three years ago and have been waiting to get a new dog to bring joy in our family's life again. I have wanted a Havanese for so long. I will be so disappointed if this does not work. I just wanted to make sure that due to my emotions I was not making a mistake. Are there any special questions I should ask the breeder ( who is selling the puppy for her handler)? Are there any questions I need to ask about the puppy? If you can calm my nerves I would be very appreciative. Thank you,


----------



## Brady's Grandmom

I understand your nerves. I had not had a dog for several years and was very nervous waiting for Bacca. He was a one and a half year old retired show dog that I purchased site unseen. I had spoken to his breeder on the telephone and she really seamed to know the dog well. She was right on the money with her discription of his personality. I am sure that the breeder you are dealing with knows the puppy well even if it's her handler's puppy. I am sure you will love the puppy! I have absolutely no regrets!


----------



## Amala

*You Are So Wonderful*

Dear Brady's Grandmother,

Thank you for your kind words and making me feel calmer.


----------



## galaxie

Brady's Grandmom said:


> I understand your nerves. I had not had a dog for several years and was very nervous waiting for Bacca. He was a one and a half year old retired show dog that I purchased site unseen. I had spoken to his breeder on the telephone and she really seamed to know the dog well. She was right on the money with her discription of his personality. I am sure that the breeder you are dealing with knows the puppy well even if it's her handler's puppy. I am sure you will love the puppy! I have absolutely no regrets!


You are so lucky! Bacca is a wonderful little man, I loooooved looking at his photos on Janet's website!

My little Roscoe is also from Janet Birdsall of Yuppy Puppy Havanese. She is located in Ocala, which is exactly the right location for your sister's friend.

Dealing with Janet was great. I waited over a year for just the right puppy, since I really, really wanted a white and gold sable boy  Her dogs are beauties, and Roscoe has the most awesome temperament. My boyfriend's family are not really "dog people" but have been so impressed with how loving and sweet he is, and he's also a really good listener.


----------

